# Pet safe paint?



## wetdogzzz (Aug 20, 2014)

I plan on painting some pet cages and was wondering what paint you guys would recommend? Any particular brands? 

I've gone looking for paint for baby/toddler items in the past (I heard it was the safest for animals) and none of the stores had any, or they did but the people working didn't know. l:


----------

